

U.S. ISPs become ‘copyright cops’ starting July 12th - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/15/u-s-isps-become-copyright-cops-starting-july-12th/

======
kiloaper
How would this be done and is it practical? Deep packet inspection and a
database of copyrighted material to compare against? Watermarks in copyrighted
files?

